# found cheap postal service..ebayers??



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

not sure if you know this (i didnt )  
but dhl post things much cheeper than royal mail..
i had to post maisies baby swing -royal mail quoted £15.99
dhl came on the same day as i ordered it to pick up the swing and only charged £7.50 i payed by paypal..easy as that! 
anyway another piece of useless info to fill your days lol


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Handy to know 

x


----------

